# What do you think of this Breeder?



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

I have heard that I should expect to pay 1500+ for a well breed GSD, but on another forum someone said that paying 2000 to 3000 was stupid when you could get a fine dog for much less. so I don't know what to think about that...

This Breeder seems to charge low, but they get a lot of business, so they are one of the breeders in my area that I am looking into for getting a puppy. 
Herrenstolz German Shepherds - Puppies

any advice you can give me would be greatly appreciated, I want to make sure that I pick the right Breeder, and you guys seem to me to be one of the more reliable source of information!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Not knowing much about the lines, just a quick scan of the pedigrees and website here. None of their breeding dogs are titled. They do OFA, but they don't work their dogs. They import males from Germany to breed to, they seem to be pretty good males but again, they aren't worked in any venue. The males do have titled parents, grandparents, ect, which would make sense as they are bred in Germany.

The females have even less titles, which is typical for American bred pet lines. They have some titling in the grandparents and even less in the parents. They're good looking dogs, and being as they keep reusing the same females I'm guessing they have success with them (but who knows).

You can easily find a breeding where the parents/grandparents/great grandparents are titled in Schutzhund and the puppies are going for $1200.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Where's the titles? What are they doing with their dogs besides breeding them and making money?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I like that they OFA their breeding stock.
Their dogs are very nice looking.

What are you looking for in a gsd? Are you looking do anything specific or looking for a companion?? 

Have you gone and met their dogs? Met them??


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

They say on there website they are members of "Schutzhund USA professional organization."
and "Our mission at Herrenstolz Shepherds is to provide families and K-9 professionals with outstanding family and working German Shepherd Dogs."

maybe they are working on it?

but Im still confused, because even though they say "working dogs" they look more like they were bred from a show line?

I am thinking about doing Schutzhund, but he would mostly be a companion. 
and not yet, I Emailed them today.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Show line dogs can and do work. 

And give them a call and ask them about your schutzhund/working questions. Ask them what they do with their dogs. I'm sure they'd be happy to answer your questions.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If you are looking to do schutzund I would look for a breeder who is doing that with their dogs..Personally I would look elsewhere if that's what you want.

As Paul said, show lines can and do work.

If your looking for a companion, check them out, ask them what your asking us..they could have very lovely dogs for what your looking for and it doesn't cost anything to look, meet them, meet their dogs and go from there.

And yes you can find a well bred german shepherd for less than 2-3 grand


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

They're probably a mix of both. I'm not sure what a K9 professional is, if they had a dog that was a police dog, a dog in the US Military, I guarantee you they would have a picture on their website, most breeders that have gotten that kind of "recognition" like to show it off. You can be a member of any club you want without doing anything for it. You can join the GSDCA right now without actually owning a GSD.

It's nice that they have a mission, but its just words on a page. Unless you call them and find out more information that isn't on this website (don't know why it isn't if it exists) I wouldn't assume that the dogs have anything more than is written on the website. All their testimonials come from regular families and only one dog on there has any accomplishments in a venue (UKC Champion) and I'm sorry to anyone that competes in the UKC but its kind of like the minor leagues.

Not sure what the "Schutzhund USA professional organization" is. There are two of them that are the "major" ones in the US. Neither one is called that. They have a video of their dogs playing...most working breeders will have a video of their dog trialing or training. My assumption is then that their dogs don't train/trial.

I don't know this breeder, but they're producing pet quality dogs. Most of the language on their website is standard marketing lingo and not really the information that people in the know are looking for.

If they are "working on it" they should be working on it and not breeding.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Handsome dogs at a reasonable price. The OFA is good to see. I didn't see any of the parentage cleared for DM. I would ask about that and also for any health guarantees and a copy of contract. If you are interested in a companion dog, they would seem do very well. If size is an issue, since from reading the references, they seem to be 80 - 100 lbs. , though there was one smaller one - you may want to ask about that. Yes - I agree also show dogs can work - though I am thinking obedience. If you are seriously interested in Schutzhund, you may to consider a pup from working lines with titled parents. I have to say - I wish they were closer - I didn't see anything about shipping. But that's the type of GSD I prefer and I have one but not from them. They are hard to find with parents that have OFA. Good luck! Let us know how what you find out.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Weird mix of German show lines and American show lines. Not sure what the breeder's goal is here, they don't seem to work her dogs or title them. Good to see OFA, though I don't see any hip or health guarantees.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

ask to see what they've produced previously, by contacting the owners~should be fairly easy especially with all the repeat breedings. 
Unless they have something to hide all litters should be accounted for to see how they've turned out. Health _and_ temperament should be excellent or why are they repeating? 
Not a breeder I'd personally go with, especially if I wanted to do IPO with the pup. I'd rather go with a breeder that is training in whatever venue I'd be pursuing, or at least in something sport-wise.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If you would enjoy at least attempting to do SchH, I would be looking for a different breeder. I am basing my opinion on both the lack of working titles and the pedigrees.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Not liking all the Fair rating for hips on OFA's website.


----------

